# Loading Logs by hand: Your input



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Last time I had to load logs on my trailer we just used a lot of man power and got them up there, but now Im going to be going and cutting down several cedar trees and some maple, and was wondering how you do it? I probably wont have access to a loader or anything, although i am working on that. But if i dont get a loader there, I will need to load these 8 foot logs on the trailer with just me and one other guy. How would you do it?


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

You could mount a winch on the bed of your trailer, or use a manual chain hoist or a couple of come-alongs, and drag/roll the logs up ramps.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Logs are heavy, mechanical advantage is my advice. Parbuckle… http://lumberjocks.com/mart/blog/7919. Use a truck to pull them over the side of the trailer. Be careful.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

A come along might work? It works for pulling dead cows and they are heavy.


----------



## garyrg (Jul 20, 2010)

I use two heavy planks as ramps and 2 peaveys ( one for each person). I have loaded some pretty big logs this way. Enjoy.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

That is why logs are round. So you can roll them! ;^)
Good luck!


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Daren I like what I see there. I actually found that post after I searched it. I am glad I came across that though as I can see some real advantages to that. Its making me want to go cut some wood now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is a good link above. I was going to say unhook the trailer and pull them on with the vehicle Depending on where I am loading, sometimes I have my tractor with front end loader and sometimes I have to "rough it!" :-((


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Rent an engine hoist at your local rental yard, pick up log, back under it, let down…


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

You can use ramps and parbuckle up onto the bed of the trailer. I have moved huge logs this way. Cedar can be easily manhandled.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, what Daren and Skeezics said (or showed). I had my place logged about 10 years ago and my logger used a similar setup; even to load a stake side log truck. Had some poplar and beech logs over 30" diameter.


----------

